# Lüfterpanel?



## Radhad (2. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme demnächst ein neues Gehäuse, Lüfter und ein neues Netzteil, da mein altes Gehäuse a) nur für 2 Lüfter Platz hat und b) Hitzestau entsteht und mein jetziges Netzteil an seiner Belastungsgrenze angekommen ist. Die Lüfter, die ich bekomme sind Noiseblocker S2 Lüfter. Mit einem Panel kann man die auf 11dbA runterdrehen (und haben bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Leistung als nen Papst Lüfter), wenn sie normal laufen haben die 19dbA. Wäre es sinnvoll einen Panel dafür zu holen um im nicht-belasteten Zustand die Leistung herunter drehen zu können?


MfG Radhad


----------



## JoKne (2. August 2004)

Hmm, das solltest du für dich selbst entscheiden.
Echt schwer, sowas als aussenstehender einzuschätzen. Ich hab mir mal selbst eins gebaut, was aber eher aus Langeweile und Spielerei war. Bei ebay bekommste son Pannel mit 5 Kanälen glaub recht günstig ( <10 €).
Wenn es dir das Geld wert ist, kauf dir eins. Sieht nett aus und wenn es notwendig ist lässt sich die Drehzahl fast stufenlos regeln. Wenn du ein Modding Freak biste kannste das auch ziemlich einfach selber bauen.

Aber das musst du schon selber wissen.


----------



## Radhad (3. August 2004)

Mir geht es net um Modding sondern um Silence, aber wie ich gestern beieinem Freund gesehen habe, würde der Panel wegen den Potis garnicht reinpassen (Türchen am Gehäuse) wo keine 27mm Platz sind


----------

